# Pistola estroboscópica para puesta a punto



## elaerico

Hola, como andan amigos foreros.
Resulta que me compré una moto, y me gustaría fabricarme una pistola estroboscópica para ponerla a punto. Les comento como funciona: Se conecta a energía la pistola, y cada vez que la bujia tira una chispa, destella una luz (flash de xenon por lo general), entonces alumbra el volante magnético solo en las posiciones en las que tira chispa, y eso marca como está el encendido, a punto, adelantado o atrasado. Las pistolas comerciales tienen 3 pinzas, 2 para la batería, y una que se conecta alrededor del cable que va a la bujía, que es lo que indica por inducción, me imagino, cuando pasa corriente por el cable.
Mi idea era fabricarme una casera, en vez de xenon, unos leds de alta luminosidad blancos de 10mm, y que funcione con 12 volts. Pensé en hacerla lo más sencilla posible conectando el led antes de la bobina de alta tension, donde en mi moto circulan 6v, creo, y usar esa energía para encender el led, pero me parece que de esa forma le quito energia a la chispa, tal vez demasiada, y haga que el funcionamiento del motor sea errático, por lo tanto una puesta a punto en esas condiciones sería inutil.
Alguna idea de cómo fabricar esto?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Carlosdaniel

Aqui te mando un articulo para hacer la pistola estroboscopica con leds


----------



## elaerico

Emm, creería que hay una forma más sencilla, simplemente es detectar la chispa y prender un led mientras hay corriente en el cable, puede ser?


----------



## Carlosdaniel

mira yo hice este circuito porque necesitaba conocer el punto de disparo de la chispa de mi moto y con este circuito lo consegui. Si ves tambien este diseño esta en la revista elektor del año mayo del 97 creo. y existe un monoestable para regular la duracion del encendido del led. y esto es muy critico experimentando vi que superando los 60uS de duración la imagen ya es borrosa asi que te sugiero que te decidas a armarlo ya que no te arrepentiras


----------



## nsblenin

jajaja. todo eso para saber el grado xd. yo intente desesperadamente poner un led en paralelo a la bobina jaja. el led duro dos segundos encima k no se veia nada. me parece demasiado complicado no ai alguna forma mas facil? pk en definitiva con un cdi fijo pues el grado sera el mismo al relanti que a 13000 rpm i con unos leds en la bobina seguro que es mas facil.


----------



## elaerico

Mmmm, no es el mismo. El encendido se avanza o se atrasa según el régimen de vueltas del motor. Yo también necesito desesperadamente encontrar la forma de encontrar el punto. El tema es q si lo conectas al led a la bobina, no va a destellar una vez por vuelta, sino varias, no sabría decir exactamente cuantas, pero calculo que 2.Lo que yo haría es colocarlo o después de los platinos o después del CDI, antes de la bobina de alta, conectado a un transistor para q el led no consuma corriente de la chispa. Funcionaría esto?


----------



## nsblenin

elaerico. tienes razon no es lo mismo en motos k estan bien. yo estaba pensando em mi ciclo que no tiene una cdi variable i esas cosas salta la xispa a un grado fijo kreo. despues no entiendo porque dices que saltaria 2 veces x vuelta en la bobina. veo bien lo del transistor ¿algun experto por aqui?


----------



## elaerico

No,me equivoqué. Creía que como el volante magnético tiene 4 imanes saltaría la chispa 2 veces por giro,pero no. Y me parece que no funcionaría lo del transistor ya que creo que dps del CDI hay cientos de volts.


----------



## nsblenin

cientos de volts? Eso es despues de la bobina el cdi no emite muchos v creo porque lo que realmente da voltaje es la rapidez en que augmenta la tension no?


----------



## javier153624

Hola gente, como se puede leer en el título de esta consulta quiero construir una lampara de estas características, ya conseguí un plano (aunque no estoy muy seguro) mi idea era probar su funcionamiento con un LED, el promer problema que tengo es que no me cierra del todo el cicuito, porque me da la sensación de que el cable que va a la bujía termina en ma lámpara y no en ninguno de sus bornes.
El segundo gran problema es que no logro conseguir lamparitas de xenon o neon para poder reemplazarlas una ves que me asegure de que funcione el circuito, acá les adjunto el planito, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ls2k

no tienes que preocuparte por el cable de la bujia, lo que tiene este circuito es que los pulsos de alta tension en la bobina reemplazan al trigger de un circuito estroboscopico normal,

las lampara de xenon tienen tres terminales dos permanentes y uno medio llamado trigger, en un circuito estroboscopico de 220v el circuito es un poco mas complejo ya que el pin medio de la lampara va conectado  a un transformador de disparo (trigger) que es el que da los pulsos controlados de alta tension para lograr la ionizacion del tubo.. en este circuito es mucho mas simple , ya que toda esa parte va conectada a la bujia de un vehiculo , que segun como sea el motor puede  corresponder a 1/8; 1/4; 1/3; 1/6 de la frecuencia de la bobina , lo que te ahorra  el circuito trigger y el transformador (que es muy dificil de encontrar) 

se me imagina que para cambiarlo por un led deberias utilizar un transformador en ves del xenon cuyo bobinado primario tenga una graaaaan resistencia ohmica y ademas un punto de derivacion que ejerza resistencia elevada entre los otros dos terminales, ademas de un asecundario capas de reducir los pulsos de alta tension de la bobina a una tension nominal de 1volt para el led

ademas me llama la atensión la union de resistencias en serie, no me imagino para que puede ser si no es para  aumentar resistencia


----------



## pakete86

Hola muchachos, yo hace bastante armé mi propia lámpara estroboscópica con el Stop del auto, lo saqué de otro foro en donde otra persona que ya lo habia hecho, a mí me sirvió bastante, lo único que tuve que cambiar es el capacitor que da el tiempo de descarga del flash por uno de menor capacidad, ahi les mando el archivo.


----------



## fdesergio

Me podrias indicar que nuemrro de la revista ELEKTOR es para revisarlo bien? de antemano gracias, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aquí está en castellano.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## colmenares58

elaerico por favor los graficos no los puede poner en pdf o algo mas visible gracias


----------



## Cagiva125

Si a alguien le ha funcionado, porfa que suba fotos.


----------



## puppetmaster

lo de las resistencias en serie deben ser para distribuir el calor o sea que la potencia no caiga en una sola resistencia, supongo. Aunque estaria mejor trabajar con los 12V de la bateria en ves de los 220 de alterna


----------



## pipa09

Con los 12Vcc de la vateria deberias tener un convertidor para alimentar la lampara , ya que entre anodo y catodo necesita de un voltaje de entre 300-600 voltios para funcionar, lo de las resistencias es para descargar el capacitor de filtro , ya que ese circuito se usa para poner a punto un motor a explosion, y casi siempre se apaga al auto antes que este circuito!

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Porque no compran un buen libro sobre el tema? o el manul de servicio del modelo que tengan?
Por ejemplo confundir los imanes del volante con la cantidad de chispas inidcas desconocimiento de temas múy básicos de mecánica, y si lo básico no se conoce cuando te metieron un CDI quedan perdidos totalmente.
Los imanes son para el generador de energia, luego en los motores monocilindrícos y dos tiempos sencillos el mismplato accióna el platino, en los sistemas electrónicos se reemplaza el platino por un sistema analogo a los de los autos, en los motores cuatro tiempos se suele hacer lo mismo y si se pierde una chispa, asi venia el citroen y otro el platino esta montado en el extremo del arbol de levas y si es electrónico alli ira el sensor halll correspondiente.
El problema para la puesto a punto de las motos es que cuando es mecánico y 2T todo esta dentro del volante, por lo que debe ajustarse antes de poner este, y deben recordar que la chispa debe saltar unos momentos antes que el piston llegue al punto muerto superior.
Recuerdo que en la revista corsa propusieron un sistema muy ingenioso y era con una lamára asociada al platino, cuando este se encendia debia hacierlo antes de llegar al punto muerto superior, entonces se hacia llegar arriba y luego se retrocedia el cigueñal y se movia la placa hasta que la luz prenda.

Aqui es estroboscopio es prácticamente inutil, en los motores 4T que tiene plantino o sensor en el arblo si si srive porque se ajusta desde alli pero hay que tener una marca de ref que es la del punto justo.

En una moto de 1 o 2 cilindros no tiene mucho sentido, si tiene sentido cuando el motor es de mucha cilindrada y varios cilindros donde mover el conjunto a mano es menos que imposiible, por eso se ajusta dinámicamente pero ojo, al armarlo se lo pre pone a punto, si no no arranca.
Hoy por hoy hay mucha literatura al respecto, deberian consultarla primero e incluso obtener el manual de servicio del modelo y marca que c/u tiene


----------



## juanito65

Hola Señores del foro, no escribo mucho en el foro, haber si me explico,
me regalaron una pistola o lampara estroboscopica para poner a tiempo o a punto el motor de un automovil, tiene nada mas los cables que van a la pila del auto 12v
me la regalaron por que le hace falta la pinza de induccion que se pone abrazando el cable de la bujia,
no se que partes llevaran en su interior estas pinzas, quisiera saber para hacer una (no se que tan dificil sera) me imagino que es un nucleo de ferrita que es el que abraza a el cable de bujia y en el nucleo de ferrita lleva una buena cantidad de espiras de alambre para obtener una buena induccion del cable de la bujia,
no se si llevara algo mas, si alguien ha desarmado alguna pinza de esta y ha visto su circuito le pido por fabor lo publique o me lo haga llegar,
tambien tengo una lampara estroboscopica de 12v de esas que venden para la luz del freno, que tambien me gustaria ponerle una pinzita echa con ferrita. muchas gracias y Saludos


----------



## colmenares58

consiga un anillo de mas o menos 10 mm de diametro interno en ferrita, y enrolle 10 vuelta de alambre telefonico en el y ya, el cable de la bujia lo colocas dentro el te da la señal , listo pruebas y nos comunicas


----------



## juanito65

Efectivamente funcionó, de una fuente de computadora que ya no servia le quite una bobina circular y le quite una parte de alambre del embobinado que trae y le deje sus 10 vueltas y una punta de las 10 vueltas le solde otro extremo de cable y lo conecte al conector de la lampara donde iba el cable de la pinza de induccion, y efectivamente la lampara empezo a destellar y le pude ver la marca en la polea del motor, yo creia que tenia que llevar alguna otra pieza mas como algun diodo o algun capacitor ceramico en el embobinado que detecta la chispa de la bujia, pero nada mas con la pura bobina me dio destellos la lampara,
Muchas gracias por su hayuda que fue muy efectiva, Saludos.


----------



## colmenares58

para el pulso del otro circuito debes utilizar un scr que puede ser de .8 A, si quiere coloco el diseño me comunica, bacano que le funciono la lampara


----------



## juanito65

Muchas Gracias colmenares58 , pues ya con la lampara o pistola de poner a punto que me funcionó ya con eso quede muy agradecido

Saludos desde Mexico


----------



## solaris8

una mas simple...... creo que imposible

Componentes:
LED: Led de 1Watt Verde (da más luz, es mas barato y es *mucho* mas resistente a barbaridades que los blancos). En la versión definitiva he puesto dos en serie (doble de luz)*
T1: Mosfet canal N. (BS170 o equivalente. BUZ11 si teneis el dia salvaje)
C1: Electrolítoco de 47uF mismo 25Volts (no es crítico) (10 micros en la versión SMD)
RL: Resistencia de carga para el led. 22ohms 1W estará bien. Versión final con dos led: 10 ohm 1/2 watt
R: 100K 1/4W (+grande= +luz pero - precisión)
C: 680pF cerámico
Z: zener 12V 1/2 watt


----------



## juanito65

Hola esta es la foto de de una lampara estroboscopica  y su circuito, tambien las usan para poner a punto los motores de automoviles, desoldando el cable que esta conectado a la bobina de disparo o(coil trigger) y en su otro extremo va al rededor de  la bombilla de xenon, este cable que va al rededor de la bombilla lo desoldan de la placa y le adieren un tramo mas de cable que luego el extremo lo enrollan al cable de la bujia.
yo no he echo la prueva con esta lamparita, dicen que funciona muy bien, 
al hacer esa modificacion la parte del trigger queda desabilitada,
me imagino que cortando alguna recistencia y meterle señal del cable de la bujia (por induccion) al scr seria otra forma de hacer que haga destellos el tubo de xenon y asi seguiria funcionando la parte de disparo, 
bueno como yo casi no se de electronica mejor se lo dejo a los que son especialistas en estas cosas


----------



## anthony123

El circuito de la revista elector también sirve para vehículos?

Saludos!


----------



## amilcar eduardo palumbo

Hola Señores me interesa la pregunta efectuada por Javier, Pero tengo muchas dudas la principal de las cuales es en base a lo que responde Is2k,  Mi duda es: ese circuito trigger que es el transformador de disparo, , ¿es suplantado en este caso de lampara de puesta a punto directamente por un cable que sale de esa pata central  a un arrollamiento en el cable de la bujia y eso excitaria a la lampara?
Basicamente quiero saber si conecto simplemente las dos paras exteriores a 220v y de la tercera saco un cable que enrrollo en el cable de la bujia, asi ¿ya tengo la lampara de prueba?
 Por favor sepan comprender y perdonar mi gran ignorancia al respecto. De lo unico que estoy seguro es que no puedo comprarme una pistola estroboscopica de 800.00 (ochocientos) pesos ahora
Saludos y mil gracias anticipadas


----------



## edh59

Hola amilcar:
La lámpara se conecta al circuito de la figura,y el terminal de disparo (3) a un arrollamiento sobre el cable de bujía.Con eso basta para conseguir el disparo.
Saludos.


----------



## amilcar eduardo palumbo

Hola EDH59, muchas gracias!, osea que si o si necesita ese circuito, saludos!!!!


----------



## edh59

amilcar eduardo palumbo dijo:
			
		

> Hola EDH59, muchas gracias!, osea que si o si necesita ese circuito, saludos!!!!


De nada amilcar !!! ........así es,necesita ese circuito.
Saludos.


----------



## bringuez

buenas tienes el plano para hacer la pistola de la que estas hablando porque llevo rato buscando uno que funcione bien pero los que he conseguido no dan mucha luz si tendras alguna variante saludos


----------

